# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal Segarra-Garrigues

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Por casualidad he encontrado este enlace con numerosas fotografías de la construcción de este canal http://www.riegosdenavarra.com/agroind/IVForoPon2.pdf

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por el enlace Sergi, parece que está dando y dará bastante trabajo a la zona.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Grandiosa obra, sin duda los agricultores de la zona estan de enhorabuena :Smile: .
Gracias por el enlace, un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

El Govern aprobó ayer declarar urgente la expropiación de los terrenos afectados para hacer obras de la red de distribución de regadío del canal Segarra-Garrigues. La ocupación urgente permitirá llevar a cabo diversas obras de la red primaria en diferentes zonas de les Garrigues. La construcción de estas infraestructuras pretende preparar estas zonas de secano para la futura llegada del riego en 9.335 hectáreas.



Esta superficie abarca los términos municipales de Castelldans, Juneda, les Borges Blanques, Cervià de les Garrigues, Juncosa, el Cogul, lAlbagés, lAlbi, la Pobla de Cérvoles, Puigverd de Lleida, Artesa de Lleida, Aspa, Alcanó, Granyena de les Garrigues, el Soleràs, la Granadella y els Torms. Las nuevas infraestructuras respetan las zonas ZEPA y los criterios medioambientales pedidos por la Comisión Europea.
Uno de los proyectos consiste en la ejecución de las obras de la red primaria de distribución en les Borges Blanques, que prevé hacer la cañería de conexión con el canal principal, dos balsas reguladoras, una estación de bombeo para suministrar agua a dos sectores de la zona, y las cañerías de conexión y desagüe entre las balsas reguladoras y la estación de bombeo de agua. 
Un segundo proyecto on las obras de la red primaria en Juneda, Cervià de les Garrigues, les Borges Blanques y lAlbi. En concreto, se harán dos balsas de regulación y las cañerías de conducción entre éstas y la estación de bombeo. Los otros proyectos afectan al Albagés, el Soleràs, Juncosa y els Torms donde se construirán cañerías de impulsión y una estación de bombeo. En lAlbagés y Castelldans se construirán dos cañerías que conectarán con la estación de bombeo

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=03:00:00

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer estuve por la zona de Artesa y pude hacerle unas fotos al tramo III del Canal Segarra Garrigues, distribución principal que realiza la empresa Casega,  que está prácticamente acabado, así como a una balsa de regulación que construye Regsega, empresa concesionaria de la distribución de las aguas en baja.

Ahí os las pongo.

















Además os pongo el enlace con Wikipedia para que veáis de qué va la cosa.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canal_Segarra-Garrigues

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por colocarnos esas grandiosas fotos de esas obras tan impresionantes...

----------


## Luján

¿Ese "bocado" que se ve en algunas fotos, especialmente en la última es para bajar maquinaria al canal?

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Ese "bocado" que se ve en algunas fotos, especialmente en la última es para bajar maquinaria al canal?


Efectivamente, para hacer labores de mantenimiento.

----------


## juanlo

Magnífica infraestructura. Esperemos que genere los objetivos previstos.
Gracias por las fotos Perdiguera.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por las fotos y la información tocayo, una pregunta ¿sabes si ya han provado el canal metiendole agua, o el agua que se ve en las fotos es de lo que ha llovido? gracias de antemano  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias perdiguera por el reportaje, esperemos que pronto empiece a amortizar su inversión  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Una pregunta, los cables que se ven sobre los paños del canal, que son para sondas que midan la cota del canal???  :Confused: 

Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Gracias por las fotos y la información tocayo, una pregunta ¿sabes si ya han provado el canal metiendole agua, o el agua que se ve en las fotos es de lo que ha llovido? gracias de antemano 
> 
> Un abrazo


El agua es de lluvia ya que sólo éste tramo esta prácticamente acabado




> Muchas gracias perdiguera por el reportaje, esperemos que pronto empiece a amortizar su inversión 
> 
> Una pregunta, los cables que se ven sobre los paños del canal, que son para sondas que midan la cota del canal??? 
> 
> Un saludo.


Federico, hombre, no veo los cables por ningún lado.
¿No te habrás confundido con las juntas entre placas?.
Si no es eso no sé que preguntas.
Un abrazo a los dos

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer también tuve tiempo de pasarme por las cercanías de las obras del canal Segarra Garrigues en su tramo III.
Las fotos que os pongo es del acueducto que salva el valle del río Sió junto a la localidad de les Pallargues cerca de Guissona.

El tramo en su obra principal está acabado y sólo restan las obras auxiliares.













Un saludo

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias por las imágenes perdiguera, una pregunta ¿el canal ha sido encofrado in situ? pues no le veo juntas de que hubiera sido colocado en piezas.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Por lo que sé, que no es más que lo que he visto, se ha realizado mediante un encofrado contínuo apoyado en pilas provisionales intermedias y en las definitivas. Pudiera ser que estuviese postesado.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Perdiguera  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por las fotos, buen acueducto han tenido que hacer para salvar el valle del río Sió, esperemos que gracias a la obra se generen muchos puestos de trabajo.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## un afectado del canal

que va a dar trabajo solo sera para las empresas que lo construjan , la tierra en cataluña esta en manos de gente envejecida i que solo espera terminar sus dias , la agricultura esta destrozada la gente joven se busca trabajo en cualquier parte menos en la tierra ,otra cosa si no se ganan la vida los que tienen regadio, como quereis que se añada mas gente a  los que  solo estan cubriendo gastos i malviviendo , con los precios por los suelos ,que creeis que la gente se van a cambiar la maquinaria de secano a regadio con el dispendio que hay .este canal sera el fracaso mayor del reino, solo coje derechos de riego el que tiene ganado o granjas los demas a verlas venir

----------


## un afectado

las fotos que se ponen no son en la zona de artesa son de la zona dels plan de sio en la balsa al lado del campo de aviacion

----------


## perdiguera

Tienes razón, afectado.
Son de ésa zona, pero las hice cuando iba hacia Artesa.
Un saludo.

----------


## afectado

encantado perdiguera de postear lo que me hizo entrar en el tema es el desconocimiento que hay, de lo que es la realidad . en el comentario anterior sale un señor lazaro que dice algo de unas sondas creo que debe hablar de la balsas de unos bordillos que usan para que no se levante la tela asfaltica ,son bordillos bastante pesados para que no se levante lo dicho de la tela asfaltica , otra cosa es el agua, es de lluvia pero puede ser que en algunos sitios aun  quede agua porque ya se hacen pruebas de carga ,ya ha bajado agua , yo personalmente lo he visto lleno a tope,lo que es desconocido a la gente es el tunel que se hizo en cosco creo que supera los 5 o 6 kms a ver si me acerco i hago fotos i confirmo su longitud

----------


## arnau

El análisis del impacto económico y social de una infraestructura del tamaño de ésta no se puede hacer con una visión a corto plazo. Puede que el Canal no sea la solución milagrosa al problema del envejecimiento de la población dedicada a la agricultura, pero creo que supondrá, a largo plazo, el aprovechamiento óptimo de la tierra de cultivo. 

La población mundial crece sin parar pero la superficie cultivada permanece más o menos constante, con lo que la línea a seguir debe ser la de la optimización de la producción de alimentos. Las consecuencias de ese crecimiento, junto con las aplicaciones energéticas a partir de cereales (biocombustibles) ya están haciendo que el percio de algunos productos agrícolas suban.

La pequeñas exlplotaciones familiares tradicionales se están acabando. La linea que sigue la agricultura es la acumuación de grandes extensiones por parte de algunas personas, que son las que finalmente se beneficiarán del canal y las que introducirán las nuevas técnicas al campo. 

Mi pregunta es: Si finalmente el beneficio económico de una obra tan grande va a manos de unos pocos ¿es de recibo que el estado corra con la mayor parte de los gastos?

----------


## REEGE

Es un poco cierto lo que dices... pero todo va así!!
No es del todo rentable toda ésta clase de infraestructuras, pero también es cierto que las Confederaciones sacan unos buenos millones de euros de los regantes, de las concesiones de abastecimiento, etc... Y ofrecen a muchisimas personas unos servicios indispensables para el desarrollo de sus tierras y regiones... Además hay que sumarles los puestos de trabajo que dan y los beneficios a muchas empresas que se dedican a fabricar los materiales para dichas construcciones!! Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

quinto y último tramo del canal Segarra-Garrigues comenzó sus obras con la perforación del Túnel dels Bessons. Se espera que los trabajos, con un coste de 70 millones de euros, se terminen en 2013. Está previsto que esta parte de la infraestructura abastezca un total de 8.200 hectáreas, en áreas como Les Borges Blanques o Juneda. La complicada orografía y la existencia de puntos ZEPA presentes en el terreno hacen de este intérvalo uno de los más complejos del canal.



Los trabajos del quinto tramo del Canal Segarra-Garrigues empezaron ayer al mediodía, con la perforación del Túnel dels Bessons, ubicado entre los términos de les Borges Blanques y Cervià de les Garrigues. Esta obra supone crear un túnel de prácticamente cinco kilómetros (4.905 metros) y un diámetro de 410 metros. La longitud total del tramo será de 222 kilómetros y se espera que finalice su construcción en setiembre de 2013. Su coste se elevará hasta 70 millones de euros.
 El quinto tramo llevará el agua hasta el embalse de Albagés, también en construcción, y regará 8.200 hectáreas, comprendidas en las áreas de Les Borges Blances, Cervià, Castelldans y Juneda. El presidente de la Comunitat de Regants del Segarra-Garrigues, Josep París, aseguró ayer a pie de obra que la importancia de este canal recae no sólo en la agricultura, sino en el conjunto de municipios de Les Garrigues que recibirán el agua, gracias sobre todo a la capacidad de almacenaje que aportará el embalse de Albagés. 
 Esta parte es una de las zonas más complicadas orográficamente, según explicó el Secretari dEstat de Medi Rural i Aigua, Josep Puxeu, también presente en este comienzo de la perforación. Me preocupaba esta zona, ya que el canal debía pasar por debajo de la línea del AVE y del tren convencional, además de superar la carretera [N-240] y la autopista [AP-2], afirmó Puxeu.
 Otra complicación añadida a la construcción de este tramo es la presencia de puntos ZEPA. El Secretari de Medi Rural confirmó que, en este sentido, todo está en regla y que una de las razones por las que el túnel mide cinco kilómetros es para respetar estas zonas protegidas. Las bocas de la galería quedarán ubicadas fuera de este espacio. Este túnel es el segundo más largo del proyecto Segarra-Garrigues, después del de Oliola, de unos siete kilómetros. 
 París declaró que confío completamente en que cuando se termine el canal ya haya alguna concesión. El presidente de la Comunitat de Regants del canal comentó que desde el embalse de Rialb hay unos 100 hm cúbicos para la infrastructura y que para la zona media se está trabjando en la armonización del Noguera Pallaresa y del Segre, de donde deben salir 173 hm cúbicos para regar desde Verdú hasta Les Garrigues. En el Segrià, aún está pendiente la concesión de 69 hm cúbicos para las 12.000 hectáreas que van desde la Granja dEscarp hasta Albatàrrec. Puxeu consideró que las concesiones están avanzando bien dentro del uso de Rialb y del Pla de Conques.
 Por el momento, el primero y el segundo tramo del canal Segarra-Garrigues ya están terminados, mientras se espera que el tercero se concluya este año. La finalización del cuarto está prevista para finales del 2012.

 En obras 19 años después de crear la Comunitat de Regants

 El Canal Segarra-Garrigues es una obra largamente reivindicada. La comunidad de regantes se constituyó en 1992 pero 19 años después aún se está en obras. El canal tiene tres captaciones de agua previstas. Una en el Pantà de Rialb, que suelta el agua en el canal que desembocará en el embalse de lAlbagés, y las otras dos serán directas del río Segre. En total se acabarán construyendo unos 3.500 km de tuberías. El sistema está formado por dos zonas regables, la zona de riego de apoyo con una dotación de 1.500 metros cúbicos por hectárea y año, y la zona de riego de transformación con una dotación de 6.500 metros cúbicos por hectárea y año. La obra cuesta unos 1.500 millones de euros, financiados por la Generalitat, el Gobierno central y los propios regantes. El Estado se hace cargo de la mitad del canal principal, la otra mitad la adelantó la Generalitat y la red secundaria se paga entre la Generalitat y los regantes. La empresa ASG, concesionaria de las obras, tendrá los derechos de explotación del canal durante 30 años. Transcurrido este tiempo el canal pasará a ser propiedad de la Comunitat de Regants del Segarra-Garrigues. Esta obra tiene como objetivo aportar una solución definitiva a a los problemas de suministro de agua en la Segarra, lUrgell, les Garrigues y el sur del Segrià. El canal transportará el agua desde el Pantà de Rialb a través del canal hasta el kilómetro 21 y, desde este punto kilométrico, partirá una tubería que distribuirá el agua por toda la Plana de Lleida con varias ramificaciones que completarán y reforzarán los suministros existentes actualmente.

http://www.lamanyana.es/

----------


## sergi1907

Entre el futuro embalse de Albagès y la población de El Solerás se puede apreciar las obras que se están haciendo como complemento. Ayer pude pararme a fotografiar algunas.



Una de las dos balsas que pude ver






Esta balsa está junto a la carretera y me sorprendió ver el acceso abierto y sin vigilancia








Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Cerca de Guissona se está construyendo otra gran balsa para el canal

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi por enseñarnos esas balsas... y como bien dices, raro eso de estar abiertas a cal y canto ya que son unas instalaciones muy atractivas para los amantes de las gamberradas!!
Recuerdo en mi etapa en La Bolera, como unos gamberros se metieron en una que estaba en construcción con un quaid y le hicieron bastantes desperfectos!!

----------


## perdiguera

Esa balsa ya está terminada y no está abierta sino que hay una valla de cerramiento en todo su perímetro.
Esa parte del canal ya funciona y esa balsa es parte de su regulación.

----------


## Luján

Puede verse en las fotos la valla perimetral, de color verde.

----------


## REEGE

Lo sé, se ve perfectamente esa alambrada perimetral, yo a lo que me refiero es a esas puertas abiertas!!
Y encima ahí no se ve un alma ni ningún vigilante!!
Son unas infraestructuras muy valiosas y costosas en las que se debe tener mucha seguridad.
Por Jaén están realizando una llamada Balsa del Cadimo y el año pasado vi las obras, pero sin cámara... :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Chico pues por más que busco no veo las puertas abiertas por ningún sitio.
Debo de haber perdido la vista, o la foto.

----------


## sergi1907

REEGE se refiere a la balsa del mensaje del 4 de junio.

----------


## Luján

> Chico pues por más que busco no veo las puertas abiertas por ningún sitio.
> Debo de haber perdido la vista, o la foto.


Creo que se refiere a las del mensaje anterior de Sergi, donde se metió hasta la cocina. Creo que son dos balsas diferentes, en la que se metió una y la que fotografió desde el bus otra.

----------


## perdiguera

Perdón, no me había dado cuenta; yo hablaba del mensaje de hoy.

Las otras balsas que están en construcción, están enmedio de ninguna parte y si no vas por caminos de tierra no llegas a ellas. Quizá por ello hayan suavizado la vigilancia.

----------


## sergi1907

Mar, 30/10/2012

El País

La construcción pendiente del canal Segarra-Garrigues se paralizará en cuestión de dos meses. El conglomerado empresarial encargado de ejecutar y explotar el proyecto ha recibido la orden de la empresa autonómica Infraestructures.cat de ir finalizando las obras que se estaban llevando a cabo y de no iniciar, por el momento, ninguna más. El motivo no es otro que la negativa de los bancos encargados de financiar la macroinversión a aportar más dinero, después de que el rating crediticio de la Generalitat quedara por debajo de las garantías que figuraban en el crédito sindicado que se firmó en 2005, y que ascendía a unos 900 millones de euros. 
Hace más de un año y medio que no se cumplía esa garantía, si bien los bancos implicados en el marco de financiación, liderado por Bankia, no expresaron su intención de cortar el grifo del crédito hasta hace unos meses. En mayo, Moody's rebajó la calificación de la deuda catalana a niveles de bono basura y Standars and Poor's siguió los mismos pasos en septiembre. 
"Vamos a pararlo todo", señalan desde dos de las empresas que forman parte del accionariado de Aigües del Segarra-Garrigues (ASG), la sociedad anónima de capital privado encargada de la construcción, y que mantendrá la explotación de la infraestructura durante 30 años. El parón de las obras afecta a la creación de la red secundaria, que debía permitir que el agua transportada por el eje troncal del canal, construido por el Estado, regara 70.000 hectáreas de tierras de secano en las comarcas de Urgell, Pla d'Urgell, Segarra, Noguera, Garrigues y Segrià. Fuentes de ASG aseguran que, por el momento, solo se han cubierto 20.000 hectáreas del total previsto por el contrato adjudicado en 2002, tras haber invertido 750 millones de los 1.069 millones de euros estimados inicialmente. Según las mismas fuentes, la Generalitat, a través de Infraestructures.cat, habría trasladado a las empresas implicadas en el proyecto que si quieren seguir las obras deberán buscarse su propio modo de financiarse, posibilidad que las empresas descartan por la complicada situación económica y financiera. 

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/118046

----------

